# Angelgeschäfte im Raum Renesse



## fischhändler (22. März 2018)

Moin Moi,
bin über Ostern in Renesse.
Gibt es im Raum Renesse +50 KM einen Angeltempel zum shoppen?


----------



## _seabass_hunter (22. März 2018)

*AW: Angelgeschäfte im Raum Renesse*

Ja, noch sind welche da,

 1: Eef Hoek Zeehengelsport 
 2.Bass Hengelsport Colijnsplaat
 3.http://www.campingzuiderduin.nl/nl/hengelsport
 4. Melis Westkapelle
 5. https://www.bdstore.com/ in Middelburg


----------



## Weißtanne (22. März 2018)

*AW: Angelgeschäfte im Raum Renesse*

Hier ist eine ausführliche Liste mit allem wichtigen

http://www.zeevissers.com/zeeaasadressen.html#zeeland


----------



## rhinefisher (23. März 2018)

*AW: Angelgeschäfte im Raum Renesse*

Hi!
Der VISplanner zeigt auch Angelgeschäfte.. .
Petri


----------



## _seabass_hunter (23. März 2018)

*AW: Angelgeschäfte im Raum Renesse*



Weißtanne schrieb:


> Hier ist eine ausführliche Liste mit allem wichtigen
> 
> http://www.zeevissers.com/zeeaasadressen.html#zeeland



 Es sind aber Zeeass Adressen mit dabei ,die haben kaum Zubehör dabei


----------



## Bronco84 (24. März 2018)

*AW: Angelgeschäfte im Raum Renesse*

Bass hengelsport in colijnsplaat wie oben genannt is absolut zu empfehlen.  
War da selber schon öfter. Gute Auswahl. 
Gruß Bronco.


----------

